# World smallest 15xZoom: Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD vs Canon L IS Zoom



## hit0sawa (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi all,

So I was about to go with ef 70 - 200 f4l IS after intensive research....
Then I heard Tamron was bout to release "*Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD with Piezo Drive AF*"

Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD with Piezo Drive AF: Digital Photography Review

let just forget about the exceptional zoom range of this tamron, I wonder if anyone can predict the photo quality of its? Is there any chance it would be superior to canon ef 70 - 200 f4l IS?


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 16, 2010)

No. 

A friend of mine shoots Nikon.  He bought this lens and brought it back a few weeks later.  While he knew that the auto focus speed on tamron lenses was slower, it was worse than he thought.

The lens was sharp enough for every day walkaround style shooting from the 50 - 200 range.  It had a noticable decrease in sharpness in the 18-50 and 200+ range.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2010)

> Is there any chance it would be superior to canon ef 70 - 200 f4l IS?


No.  Probably not even close.


----------



## Markw (Dec 16, 2010)

+1


----------



## pdq5oh (Dec 19, 2010)

I had one of the original versions and it wasn't a bad lens. IQ was pretty good. Not on par with the 70-200. But acceptable for every day, non-critical use. Focus was pretty slow. Maybe this new version will focus faster. That was the biggest gripe I had. I might consider getting the new version to try out.


----------



## MrLogic (Dec 19, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> No.
> 
> A friend of mine shoots Nikon.  He bought this lens and brought it back a few weeks later.  While he knew that the auto focus speed on tamron lenses was slower, it was worse than he thought.



The OP is talking about the new version of this lens. It isn't out yet. AF speed will most likely be much better than the previous version.

Optical performance as well. It's a complete redesign. 


(But no, it still won't come close to matching the 70-200 f/4 IS, obviously.)


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep the only lens tamron has released so far with the new AF system.
Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD XLD

first to boast Tamron's new Ultra Silent Drive (USD). USD is Tamron's  latest autofocus motor technology rotor, converting, converting  ultrasonic waves into torque to quietly deliver a new level of focus  precision and speed.

And is suppose to be an upgrade and on par with the OEM's systems.
Will have to wait and see.

And agree with other's wouldn't touch the longer Tamron zooms as too noisy and slow being last in the race. Tho optically they are great and love my Tamron 17-50 f2.8. And the slower AF is acceptable on the smaller range.
.


----------

